# Well done Canada!



## Tez3 (May 27, 2012)

Well done for producing the first North American winner of the Giro d'Italia! I've watched this for the past three weeks and it's been amazing, cycling up mountains that goats would be at home on, speeding down descents that make you hold your breath for the riders safety (last year a rider was killed - Wouter Weylandt), watching Hesjedal battle through to win was brilliant. Damn well done! You want warrior spirit there's loads in droves in this race. The winner wasn't settled until literally the last rider came through on the time trial.

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/27052012/58/giro-d-italia-hesjedal-wins-giro-d-italia.html


----------



## Tez3 (May 28, 2012)

A part of the course on the penultimate day!


----------



## mmartist (May 28, 2012)

Wow. I didn't realise how extreme cycling could be, especially on this terain.


----------



## Tez3 (May 28, 2012)

mmartist said:


> Wow. I didn't realise how extreme cycling could be, especially on this terain.



That's relatively mild! Here's America's Lance Armstrong on Mont Ventoux. 



One of the worst climbs in the world http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOyvswnEBTo&feature=fvwrel

If you have the time watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrzmY2e3vOE&feature=related.

The Giro lasts 3 weeks of cycling an average of 160-200 kilometers a day over all terrains, the last few days are spent in the mountains climbing and descending, the last day is an individual time trial. And we have the Tour de France to come as well as smaller tours then the Vuelta in Spain that goes over the Pyranees, Yay! c'est magnifique!


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 28, 2012)

I wouldn't want to drive that road in a CAR, let alone a bike.....


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2012)

Ken Morgan said:


> I wouldn't want to drive that road in a CAR, let alone a bike.....




When they use some of those roads the team cars can't go with them and they have to use motorbikes, the passenger has to carry as many spare tyres as he can and even a bike if he can manage it along with drinks, food gels and anything else his team need.! Descending quite often the riders go faster than the motorbikes which have the cameras on. A couple of years ago a cyclist came off his bike and was sliding towards the edge with a huge drop when one of the motorbike riders managed to get between him and the drop, he got quite bruised but it was better than falling thousands of feet! the races themselves appear quite boring when you start watching then you realise that they are playing chess, each team has about 8 riders and they are constantly moving themselves into strategic places, there's also a fair bit of elbow strikes, kicks and punches being done lol. The Tour of France is coming up have a watch if you can, http://www.letour.fr/2012/TDF/COURSE/us/le_parcours.html, Team Garmin with be in it.


----------



## Gemini (May 29, 2012)

This is some really impressive stuff! I know when I start getting over 30 mph, I get nervous because a blowout at that speed will (and does) make a mess of any rider. These guys are often doing twice that, and as you said, sometimes with a little "friction". :xtrmshock


----------



## Carol (May 29, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Well done for producing the first North American winner of the Giro d'Italia! I've watched this for the past three weeks and it's been amazing, cycling up mountains that goats would be at home on, speeding down descents that make you hold your breath for the riders safety (last year a rider was killed - Wouter Weylandt), watching Hesjedal battle through to win was brilliant. Damn well done! You want warrior spirit there's loads in droves in this race. The winner wasn't settled until literally the last rider came through on the time trial.
> 
> http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/27052012/58/giro-d-italia-hesjedal-wins-giro-d-italia.html






His name really is *RYDER* Hesjedal?   Damn...

Well done!


----------



## crushing (May 29, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Well done for producing the first North American winner of the Giro d'Italia!



Maybe I don't understand how cycling records are kept, but I thought Andrew Hampsten, from the USA, won it in 1988.  I just happened to google this the other day as an answer to win an online contest being put on by a company that sells bicycling equipment.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Hampsten

Of course the previous winners do not take anything away from the tremendous accomplishment of Hesjedal winning such a competition.


----------



## Tez3 (May 29, 2012)

crushing said:


> Maybe I don't understand how cycling records are kept, but I thought Andrew Hampsten, from the USA, won it in 1988. I just happened to google this the other day as an answer to win an online contest being put on by a company that sells bicycling equipment.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Hampsten
> 
> Of course the previous winners do not take anything away from the tremendous accomplishment of Hesjedal winning such a competition.




Hmmm, interesting! I'll email Eurosport and see what they say! Thank you.


----------

